# how to catch salmon



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

plugger said:


> He is only being honest about it. Fly guiding for salmon depends on flossing, if it goes away so does the industry!


No there are fly techniques you can use to find biters,the guy is fishing in foot deep water visually lining fish.That isnt flyfishing for salmon I dont care if hes using fly gear.He is being honest about it,and thats the sad thing


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

He is getting blasted pretty good on youtube right now.


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

LuckyChucky said:


> No there are fly techniques you can use to find biters,the guy is fishing in foot deep water visually lining fish.That isnt flyfishing for salmon I dont care if hes using fly gear.He is being honest about it,and thats the sad thing


 The best lining is done in deeper water, preferably with an idicator. If the angler or client cant see the line job it must be a bite! I have more respect for a guy whoes honest about it.


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

plugger said:


> The best lining is done in deeper water, preferably with an idicator. If the angler or client cant see the line job it must be a bite! I have more respect for a guy whoes honest about it.


it is completly foolish to think that salmon wont bite a fly.Fishing deeper holes you will foul hook less fish unless the hole is stuffed with them of course,and you will find the more ample biters.This guy is targetting fish diliberatly on redds in ankle deep water.There is nothing honest or ethical about it


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

He's honest? Why even put a colored pipe cleaner on the hook? It isn't necessary for that "technique". I'll tell you why: the same reason snaggers put yarn on a treble. In case a CO approaches it doesn't look as blatant. Is that honesty?


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

I see he disabled comments on the video,after a couple of us gave him a good tongue lashing :lol:.Everyone should flag the video and dislike it


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

At least I got to post my Joe Dirt reference.


----------



## CarnageProductions13 (Mar 11, 2011)

:lol::lol: coop :lol: I always wondered how Russ was able to hook so many fish. What a joke!


----------



## abbatoys (Sep 3, 2005)

That tool showed his license plate.. 'haaaaaaa...I grew up on the White, but don't know this clown. He may be honest, but he is a fool...I know one of the spots he was pounding with his 6/7 weight rod and it used to be full of fish until.............well all the snaggers remove the fish as soon as they show up...Last 2 years I have seen about 2 fish in that 100 yard stretch.....


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

Don't know what the big deal is. Not the first flossing video I have seen and it probably won't be the last.
I personally will wait for his "bowfishing for kings" video before I judge the guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> Don't know what the big deal is. Not the first flossing video I have seen and it probably won't be the last.
> I personally will wait for his "bowfishing for kings" video before I judge the guy.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I have yet to see a video online that condones flossing like this,please send me some.We all know that many people do it,so that isnt the big deal.The big deal is this guy is promoting it as a legitimate technique,saying false things like salmon wont really bite so therefore you have to floss.Its misleading and false.We arent saying hes a bad person,he's just wrong trying to make Flossing look like a positive thing


----------



## STEELnICE (Dec 4, 2007)

Turning him in to the DNR? REALLY? Give the guy an effin break who cares what he does with the salmon and in regards to your earlier post chucky I bet he would if'n the client wanted to help with the egg take bet you don't get enough loose eggs to fish every day all winter with your proper ethical techniques. All the haters need to take a day to go fishing


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

STEELnICE said:


> Turning him in to the DNR? REALLY? Give the guy an effin break who cares what he does with the salmon and in regards to your earlier post chucky I bet he would if'n the client wanted to help with the egg take bet you don't get enough loose eggs to fish every day all winter with your proper ethical techniques. All the haters need to take a day to go fishing


actually I have 2 bags of loose king eggs,1 bag of loose brown eggs and 4 bags of skein all in the freezer so I think Im set for a bit.Its little wonder you support this guys methods,sounds like hes a chip off the old block so to speak .


----------



## centerpinking (Apr 13, 2009)

***, Send this to the DNR, and let them decide!


----------



## Floater (Feb 8, 2003)

That is definitely the guy from the MOOD Grand River catfish episode that aired a few months ago. He claims to be a youth counselor. Sad to see that he's educating a new generation in the fine art of flossing....


----------



## wintrrun (Jun 11, 2008)

LuckyChucky said:


> I have yet to see a video online that condones flossing like this,please send me some.We all know that many people do it,so that isnt the big deal.The big deal is this guy is promoting it as a legitimate technique,saying false things like salmon wont really bite so therefore you have to floss.Its misleading and false.We arent saying hes a bad person,he's just wrong trying to make Flossing look like a positive thing


Ever take a look at a few of the salmon and steelhead flyfishing videos that have come off the P.M. ?
Hex and eggs plus fish on the redds.
The camera work is so good you can actually see the line load up as the fish get's zipper lipped.
Wether they stand on the apple crate and scream it at the top of their lungs or hide the message in rigging suggestions, I deem the two to be no different.
I don't see it as a legitimate fishing method and would love to see a law come along to deter people from doing it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

You have to love the guys who rip them off from the redds. No ethics there I guess but to each their own. I sure would not post it on you tube. Lets see a foot of water a dozen fish on a redd no matter how they are caught it can't be much of a challange. Mabey you could net them keep them alive long enough to put them into your bath tub and practice for the next trip.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh I thought Yoopers were Ok with snagging, the majority being snaggers themselves????


----------



## LuckyChucky (Mar 28, 2005)

wintrrun said:


> Ever take a look at a few of the salmon and steelhead flyfishing videos that have come off the P.M. ?
> Hex and eggs plus fish on the redds.
> The camera work is so good you can actually see the line load up as the fish get's zipper lipped.
> Wether they stand on the apple crate and scream it at the top of their lungs or hide the message in rigging suggestions, I deem the two to be no different.
> ...


I just dont think that its wise to put on you tube that salmon wont bite really so you need to floss to have fun,very inappropriate.


----------



## steely74 (Feb 9, 2010)

I flagged this douche bag for animal abuse LMAO! As well as disliked the video.


----------

